# Posting



## SubmarineGuy (Nov 4, 2014)

Does anyone know if there is a significant time lag from the time we post a new thread until it can be seen by everyone?


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Your first post sometimes has to be moderate after that no.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Stacey; I find that my posts often show up 2 seconds _before_ I realize I've made a mistake....


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

SubmarineGuy said:


> Does anyone know if there is a significant time lag from the time we post a new thread until it can be seen by everyone?


Hi Stacey, ANY post can be delayed if it is from a new member (under 10 posts) or has any word or phrase that the system sees and refers to the moderators.....

The delay could be up to 12 hours depending on how many moderators are on when you post.

We often see duplicate and triplicate posts as the OP thinks the post has gone into space......:jester:

Rest assured, your post will be able to be viewed ASAP...


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm amazed how fast posts show up. If I'm writing long, I sometimes refresh the page and am often surprised to see several additional posts have come up in the mean time. This is a well run Forum.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

DaninVan said:


> Stacey; I find that my posts often show up 2 seconds _before_ I realize I've made a mistake....


Dan everyone should keep in mind that you can edit your own posts, just go to the post and click on the edit button, me I normally have to do an edit as I can't type and I cant spell, I have had a problem in editing a post that someone else has responded to, the edit button was missing after they did still editing you posts is not that hard to do. N


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I believe there is a limited time in which to edit your own posts.

At this stage, I believe it is 24hrs. Some posters were going back in a week later if they did not like a response and edit their post to give it an entirely different meaning.

(not any current members, as I recall)

If you really see it as a problem, notify one of the mods.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> Stacey; I find that my posts often show up 2 seconds _before_ I realize I've made a mistake....


Dang typos!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Stacey; I find that my posts often show up 2 seconds _before_ I realize I've made a mistake....


edit..
the second most used button after Submit Reply...


----------

